
LastPass lunaches two-factor authenticator app - whocanfly
https://lastpass.com/auth/
======
Tomte
Another app? Doesn't Google Authenticator work?

~~~
whocanfly
They say it works everywhere Google Authenticator works. Couldn't figure out
any advantages.

